# Grinn



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Several days ago as I left a meeting at a hotel, I desperately gave
myself a personal TSA pat down. I was looking for my keys.

They were not in my pockets. A quick search in the meeting room revealed nothing.

Suddenly I realized I must have left them in the car.

Frantically, I headed for the parking lot. My husband has scolded me many times for leaving the keys in the ignition.

My theory is the ignition is the best place not to lose them.  His theory is that the car will be stolen.

As I burst through the door, I came to a terrifying conclusion.

His theory was right. The parking lot was empty.

I immediately called the police. I gave them my location, confessed that I had left my keys in the car, and that it had been stolen.

Then I made the most difficult call of all, "Honey," I stammered; I
always call him "honey" in times like these. "I left my keys in the car, and it has been stolen."

There was a period of silence.

I thought the call had been dropped, but then I heard his voice.

He barked, "I dropped you off!"

 Now it was my time to be silent.

Embarrassed, I said, "Well, come and get me."

He retorted, "I will, as soon as I convince this policeman I have not
stolen your car."

Yep, it's the golden years.

  





[/FONT]


----------



## wannatravel (May 7, 2009)

DH and I are sitting here across from each other with accusing/laughing eyes. Good one!

Charmaine


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

ROTFL!!! That sure made my day.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

*One day I met a sweet woman and fell in love. When it became apparent that we would marry, I made the supreme sacrifice and gave up beans. 

Some months later, on my birthday, my car broke down on the way home from work. Since I lived in the countryside I called my wife and told her that I would be late because I had to walk home. On my way, I passed by a small diner and the odour of baked beans was more than I could stand. With miles to walk, I figured that I would walk off any ill effects by the time I reached home, so I stopped at the diner and before I knew it, I had consumed three large orders of baked beans. All the way home, I made sure that I released all the gas. 

Upon my arrival, my wife seemed excited to see! me and exclaimed delightedly: "Darling I have a surprise for dinner tonight." 
... She then blindfolded me and led me to my chair at the dinner table. I took a seat and just as she was about to remove my blindfold, the telephone rang. She made me promise not to touch the blindfold until she returned and went to answer the call. The baked beans I had consumed were still affecting me and the pressure was becoming most unbearable, so while my wife was out of the room I seized the opportunity, shifted my weight to one leg and let one go. It was not only loud, but it smelled like a fertilizer truck running over a skunk in front of a pulpwood mill. I took my napkin from my lap and fanned the air around me vigorously. 

Then, shifting to the other cheek, I ripped off three more. The stink was worse than cooked cabbage. Keeping my ears carefully tuned to the conversation in the other room, I went on like this for another few minutes. The pleasure was indescribable. When eventually the telephone farewells signaled the end of my freedom, I quickly fanned the air a few more times with my napkin, placed it on my lap and folded my hands back on it feeling very relieved and pleased with myself. My face must have been the picture of innocence when my wife returned, apologizing for taking so long. She asked me if I had peeked through the blindfold, and I assured her I had not. At this point, she removed the blindfold, and twelve dinner guests seated around the table chorused: "Happy Birthday!" I fainted!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PhilnJill (Aug 3, 2011)

ROFL.

Here is a True story from when my wife and I were camping, sitting by the campfire we heard the faint sound of a small engine running. my wife asks what is that ? I replied: it is a generator, they are rebuilding a cabin up the hill and she said "oh ok".......................a few minutes go by and she stops reading her book, closes it setting it down in her lap, she then turns to me and says............where do they plug in a generator up here when there is no power ?.....................

as soon as she said it she realized what she had said :smack-head: as I fell out of my chair LAUGHING almost spilling my Beer :rotflmao1:

After 7 years I still have not let her live that one down.


----------



## wannatravel (May 7, 2009)

That sounds like something I would do/say!! Lol


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

*The light turned yellow, just in front of him. He did the right thing, stopping at the crosswalk, even though he could have beaten the red light by accelerating through the intersection. *
*
The tailgating woman behind him was furious and honked her horn, screaming in frustration, as she missed her chance to get through the intersection, dropping her cell phone and makeup.

As she was still in mid-rant, she heard a tap on her window and looked up into the face of a very serious police officer. The officer ordered her to exit her car with her hands up.

He took her to the police station where she was searched, fingerprinted, photographed, and placed in a holding cell.

After a couple of hours, a policeman approached the cell and opened the door. She was escorted back to the booking desk where the arresting officer was waiting with her personal effects.

He said, ''I'm very sorry for this mistake. You see, I pulled up behind your car while you were blowing your horn, flipping off the guy in front of you and cussing a blue streak at him. *
*I noticed the 'What Would Jesus Do' bumper sticker, the 'Choose Life' license plate holder, the 'Follow Me to Sunday-School' bumper sticker, and the chrome-plated Christian fish emblem on the trunk, so naturally.... I assumed you had stolen the car.''**
Priceless*


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Thank you....Thank you*

A couple grins each day is very good. Yep, the message will go on to friends. Frank


----------

